# Power Distribution Board Connection



## jgbeerman (Jan 6, 2010)

Evening Yall-

I just purchased a Power Distribution board from Jim's trains: http://www.jimsmodeltrains.com/-strse-571/Miller/Detail.bok

I understand how to connect everything going into the board, just the simple screw connection. However the connection at the end, the single connection that goes to the power supply appears to be a bit of a different connection and I was wondering if anyone knew what it is. Looks almost like I could put a headphone jack in it.

Anyone know what I am talking about? Just looking for a technical term for what that connection is called.

Thanks


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

that is for if you don't have a controller ie: for lighting in buildings. Its so you can plug a power supply into it seperate from the controller so it doesn't draw power from the controller and the trains.


----------



## jgbeerman (Jan 6, 2010)

I was looking to connect my track to that, and then just run the board to my transformer so I only had one set of wires attached to the tranformer.

Is that a good way to supply power to the rails?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

could you post a picture of what your thinking. i think i know what your saying but want to be sure first.


----------



## jgbeerman (Jan 6, 2010)

I do not have the board in hand at the moment, so I can not post any pictures.

I was basically going to take all the wires from the terminal joiners that are wired to the track and run them to the power distribution board. I was then going to connect the transformer to the power board to just have one wire running from the transformer from the track.

Hope that helps


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

when you say transformer i think of the black box's in this picture i quickly sketched. or do you mean the controller the thing with the nob in my picture?








By gc53dfgc at 2010-10-19


----------



## jgbeerman (Jan 6, 2010)

yeah, I would connect the power board to the thing with the knob this way I can control the speed of the train.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

ok this will be an okay way of doing this if you are doing or #1 the lower option and or #2 the left and top right option but you will not be able to attach any accesoireis as the power will fluctuate as the throttle nod is increased to full. i'd recomend having or#1 lower and or #2 lower left for the track only and the or #1 upper to the board and then only use for accesories to keep the accesoeries at a constant voltage.


----------



## jgbeerman (Jan 6, 2010)

yeah this is just going to be powering the track...I am not attaching any accessories to this power board


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

um ok. it doesn't make much sense to need the board because you can hook the wires from the controller straight to the track so there is no need for the board then.


----------



## jgbeerman (Jan 6, 2010)

I have numerous track connections


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

unless your thinking something different then i am.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

oh ok i know what your doing now you mean you have sections of track blocked off from the main track that you want to connect so it works with the main track.


----------

